# I need some help



## tmarsh1 (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the best compound bow i can get for 400 to 500 dollars?


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

lol umm i would say a bear lights out maby. theres alot of them just go to a shop and look around and maby shoot some.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I was in the Bargain Cave at Cabelas last weekend and saw a Diamond Marquis in there for $509. It was a lefty though, which is what I am. That bow sure fit my hand good. But were I to come home with that my wife would have busted it over my head.:wink:


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

depends if your looking for it to be fully loaded or bare bow.

I got an Alpine silverado with G5 sight 3 fixed pins 1 floating. Could probly put a Alpine rest on it before i sent it to. Might be able to sell within your range.

Also Bowtec makes a really nice bow and you can get a in box 2007 on her for 519 tdy for scottie. Good guy to deal with


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

*hey*

Have you considered looking at Parker Bows. They have some very nice high quality bows


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Martin bows*

If your lookin for a bare bow go to your pro shop and talk to them bout martin bows I just got a brand new firecat Pro X for 460 out the door check out its specs on the martin website and uncle ted shoots the same bow


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

*Best bow for the money definately is...*

One of the used bows on the classifieds here on AT. There are some tremendous bargains on here every day. A lot of people, me included, buy things we like to try out and then sell to some luckey recipriant of our "used" products. Take a look at how many like new 2008 models are listed on here. If there is a specific model or length you are looking for be patient. It will pop in a couple of days.


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

You should consider getting a used bow. You can get a used mathews thats just a couple years old for that price.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

several new martins in your range... leopard, moab, bengal, sabre, and cheetah...they are all great bows with great sewrvice and warranty,,, not that you will ned it... 

hoyt can even get you there now.. the powerhawk is a really great sleeper bow at 499


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

All the relpys are excellent. I would go to a pro shop and see what they have on the preshot rack as well. One of the local shops around me have the previous years and any others NOS bows set up already to sweeten the deal, and will right around the price range completed and ready to shoot. Besides, if you get them there you can have the final fit done before you leave as well.


----------



## LPS15-Husker (Mar 27, 2008)

I would look at those Martins. Great Bows!


----------

